# Appli sport



## Jonhson_ (12 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir,
Je recherche une application pour la pratique sportive qui donnerait des ordres (debout, accroupie etc...) de manière aléatoire en respectant un intervalle; savez vous si ça existe ?
Merci d’avance


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2021)

Jonhson_ a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je recherche une application pour la pratique sportive qui donnerait des ordres (debout, accroupie etc...) de manière aléatoire en respectant un intervalle; savez vous si ça existe ?
> Merci d’avance


Bonsoir,

Pour quel sport ?


----------



## Jonhson_ (12 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour quel sport ?


Bonsoir, du fitness


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2021)

Vous devriez trouver facilement sur l'AppStore


----------



## Jonhson_ (13 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous devriez trouver facilement sur l'AppStore


Je ne trouve que des sons qui sont émis, pas des « ordres » d’où mon post


----------



## Gwen (13 Janvier 2021)

De manière aléatoire, je n'en ai jamais vu. Ce sont toujours des enchaînements identiques d'une session à l'autre.


----------



## Jonhson_ (13 Janvier 2021)

Même à intervalle régulier dans ce cas mais avec un « ordre » plutôt qu’un son ça existe ?


----------



## Chris K (13 Janvier 2021)

Si ça se trouve c’est possible sous la forme d’un raccourci du genre :
- Répéter x fois
   - Un ordre tiré au hasard.


----------



## Jonhson_ (13 Janvier 2021)

Savez vous comment puis je faire ?


Chris K a dit:


> Si ça se trouve c’est possible sous la forme d’un raccourci du genre :
> - Répéter x fois
> - Un ordre tiré au hasard.


----------



## Chris K (13 Janvier 2021)

Jonhson_ a dit:


> Savez vous comment puis je faire ?



Vaguement. L’application Raccourci permet d’enchaîner de petites actions.
Pour rester dans le cadre qui vous intéresse, Il y a par exemple une action permettant d’énoncer du texte à haute voix, une action qui permet d’attendre un nombre donné de secondes, une action qui permet de répéter d’autres actions un certain nombre de fois. Etc... Il est imaginable de définir une liste d‘exercice (debout, assis...) dont un est tiré au hasard puis énoncé à haute voix.
Faudrait fouiller.

Bien entendu ça ne sera pas une application sportive proprement dite, stockant vos sessions à chaque fois (quoique...) ou apportant d’autres fonctionalités.


----------



## Jonhson_ (13 Janvier 2021)

Je ne trouve pas ce que vous dites; ça se code dans cette application ? Peu importe si ça enregistre, l’essentiel est que ça puisse donner l’ordre avec un intervalle 
Merci


----------



## Chris K (13 Janvier 2021)

Jonhson_ a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas ce que vous dites; ça se code dans cette application ? Peu importe si ça enregistre, l’essentiel est que ça puisse donner l’ordre avec un intervalle
> Merci



Voici un exemple qui tient plus lieu de test qu’autre chose, si ça peut t’orienter.




__





						Shortcuts
					





					www.icloud.com


----------



## Jonhson_ (13 Janvier 2021)

Wouaw c’est puissant ! Je ne pensais pas qu’on pouvait moduler. Je vais fouiller merci beaucoup


----------

